# Netzwerk XP.Home-XP.Prof HILFE



## TheClown (13. August 2003)

Hallo liebe User  Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, ich habe folgendes Problem: Mein netzwerk lässt sich irgendwie nicht mehr aufbauen, ich mache es über LAN meine IP ist 192.168.0.1 und des anderen Rechner 192.168.0.2 Aber, er es geht nicht  Wenn ich dann an dem anderen Rechner sitze da sind dann nur die freigebenen Ordner zu sehen des obigen Rechners 2. Aber wie es eigentlich sein sollte vom Rechner 1 ist es nicht so, obwohl alles freigeben ist. Und wenn ich auf Arbeitsgruppencomouter anzeige drücke, vom Rechner 1 dann schreibt er !!!"Auf Home kann nicht zugegriffen werden Sie haben eventuell keine Berechtigigung diese Netzwerkresource zu verwenden. Wenden sie sich an den Admin des servers um rauszufinden ob sie über berechtigung verfügen.
Die liste der Server in dieser Arbeitsgruppe ist zu zeit nicht verfügbar"

TOll wen ich es von oben mache (rechner2) dann zeigt er mir nur den obigen Rechner an..aber es kommt nicht die Fehlermeldung, und wenn ich ping mache, kommt nur Zeitüberrschreitung der ANforderung das kommt gleich 4 mal, und dann steht da "Pakete gesendet 4 empfangen 0 verloren 4.

Ich weis nicht mehr weiter BITTE BITTE helft mir..!!!

DANKE IM VORRAUS.


----------



## Scorp (13. August 2003)

Mhhh... deine Beschreibung ist n bischen verwirrend.

Also wenn ich dich richtig verstehe kannst du die Rechner gegenseitig nicht pingen, ergo hasst du irgendwas falsch gemacht oder irgendwas ist kaputt ( oh man bin ich klug...)
Überprüf nochmals die Einstellungen von deinen Netzwerkkarten, geh sicher das das Netzwerkkabel nicht in der ISDN karte vom Laptop hängt  und dann machst du nochmal n ping.
Hasst du keinen Switch/Hub dazwischen hängen, brauchst du auch n Crossoverkabel.

Ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter...


----------



## prometheus111980 (17. August 2003)

Hast du 'ne Firewall???


----------

